# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Tania, një ëndërr shqiptare në Australi

## Mjellma

Vokalistja e Bachelor girl, dyshes më të njohur të popit sot në Australi, vajza e një shqiptari dhe një italianeje, mbërrin në Pogradec për të takuar nga afër njerëzit e gjakut. 25- vjeçarja Tania Doko, dikur studente e psikologjisë dhe kriminologjisë, sot mbretëreshë e muzikës pop 
Tania, një ëndërr shqiptare në Australi

Ajo këndon më mirë se Britni. Ka një listë emrash këngëtaresh, që janë më të mira se Britni. Por unë pëlqej Tania Dokon e Bachelor Girl. Edhe pse në listën e kësaj fanseje të muzikës pop, janë edhe emra si Lesli Karter, Shania Tuein apo Selin Dion, pikët e saj shkojnë për këngëtaren australiane, me origjinë shqiptare Tania Doko. Ajo që 7 vjet më parë ishte studente në Universitetin e Melburnit për psikologji dhe kriminologji, kosiderohet sot në kontinentin e largët mbretëreshë e muzikës pop, një vajzë e këndshme me origjinë ekzotike, me baba shqiptar dhe nënë italiane. 
Dje ka mbërritur në vendin e saj të origjinës, Pogradec, por pa mikun e saj, kolegun e Bachelor girl, James Rocho me të cilin u ngjit në skenë për herë të parë në vitin në vitin 1997. Me të mbërritur në Pogradec, ajo ka deklaruar se qëllimi i ardhjes së saj ishte të njihte nga afër njerëzit e gjakut. Ku i ati nuk mundi të shkelte për vite me radhë, duke mbajtur hapin deri në Korfuz, pa mundur të kapërcej përtej. 
Ardhja e këngëtares Tania Doko në Shqipëri u mundësua nga bashkia e qytetit të Pogradecit dhe Fondacioni kulturor Feridon Fejzollari. Do qëndrojë 12 ditë në Pogradec dhe ka premtuar se do të japë një koncert patjetër në odeonin e Pallatit të Kulturës së Pogradecit. 
Nuk do të kthehem prapa- kishte deklaruar në fillimet e saj muzikore Tania Doko. Dhe fillimi për të ishte i çuditshëm ashtu si puthja e parë, kur shtron pyetjen çishte vallë? 
Doko dhe James Roche, kjo dyshe e popit kanë njohur arritjen e merituar dhe vendin e vet në muzikën botërore të popit. Albumi i tyre debutues Duke pritur ditën doli në vitin 1998 dhe kënga e parë që u transmetua në radiot australiane ishte Buses and trains. Kjo këngë është vlerësuar me çmimin për talentin e ri më të mirë, nga ARIA (Australian Recording Industry Association). Pak pop, rock, soul dhe ritëm bluz, tingujt e Bachelor Girl janë krejt origjinalë. Ata u bënë bashkë shtatë vjet më parë dhe ishte Xheims ai që ftoi Tanian të këndojë. Ishte 18 vjeç atëherë studente në Universitetin e Melburnit për psikologji dhe kriminologji. Në vitin 1997, James and Tania u lidhën sëriozisht me muzikën. Nuk jemi fansa të këngëve boshe që nuk shkojnë asgjëkundi., deklarojnë në intervistat e tyre Doko dhe Roche. Tania kujton një nga këngët më të suksesshme të saj Im just a girl, këgë për një vajzë, por e shkruar nga një djalë. Kënga përshkruan emocionet e trazuara femërore. Dhe të mendosh që në të shkuarën e saj jo të largët, kjo mbretëreshë e popit, me një natyrë që gjithmonë analizon, në Universitet ka qenë studente e psikologjisë dhe kriminologjisë. 
Një nga këngët që mbahet mend nga ky grup është edhe ajo e disa viteve më parë Buses and Trains. Këngët kompozohen nga James Roche, ndërsa Dako është vokalistja e pazëvendësueshme. Grupi tashmë ka një sukses të padiskutuar në Australi dhe ka interpretuar edhe me një tjetër këngëtare të famshme, si Natali Imbrulia apo me një grup të njohur sidomos në vitet 90 Eurythmics. 
Tani Bachelor Girl po përgatitet të bëjë kërcimin në pjesën tjetër të botës. Këngët Lucky me, Bloën away dhe Permission to shine janë tre këngë të mrekullueshme me të cilat grupi u bë bindës për potencialin që zotëronte. Albumi i tyre i parë ka gjetur treg në mbarë botën Amerikë, Angli, Gjermani, Japoni dhe në shumë vende të tjera të Evropës dhe Azisë. 
Muzika pop e tyre u regjistrua në albumin e dytë "Dysfunctional", një regjistrim në studion e bandës së Melburnit. Ata ftuan trion "The matrix" për miksimin e albumeve "I'm just a girl" dhe "Rollercoaster". Ata janë fitues të disa çmimeve në vitet 1999-2000; një çmim nga Industria e regjistrimeve muzikore australiane (ARIA), çmim nga Industria e radiove dhe Shoqëria e të drejtave të shfaqjeve australiane (APRA).
e.d
Marre nga www.shekulli.com

----------


## Asteroid

Mjellma, je shume mbrapa me lajmet.  Tania ne 12 korrik ka ikur nga Shqiperia..

----------


## Mjellma

> _Postuar më parë nga Asteroid_ 
> *Mjellma, je shume mbrapa me lajmet.  Tania ne 12 korrik ka ikur nga Shqiperia..*


Me mire von se kurre thuhet

Te falem nderit

Mjellma

----------


## Asteroid

Nejse, artikulli eshte interesant . 

Te pakten ata qe nuk e dinin kush ishte Tania, tani e kane mesuar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mjellma

Asteroid di edhe une te thumboj por nuk jam ketu per thumba me fal!

Te pershdnes me nje  :buzeqeshje: .

Me rrespekt
Mjellma

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

Bachelor Girl performance, Sydney Opera House, Australia Day 2016

----------


## sirena_adria

TANIA DOKO  -  Buses and Trains ( LIVE  with Pub Choir )

Tania performing live with the incredible Pub Choir at the Metro Theatre Sydney

Maj 2019

----------


## sirena_adria

TANIA DOKO  - Piece of Me ( Eurovision 2019 Australia Decides ) | LIVE GRAND FINAL


https://eurovisionworld.com/national...a-decides-2019

https://taniadoko.com/bio

----------


## sirena_adria

Bachelor Girls Tania Doko Talks Famous Friends And New Tunes | Studio 10

Tetor 2021 - Nga Australia

----------


## sirena_adria

Tania Doko - Eurovision Aus Decides postcard story

Gold Coast February 2019

----------


## sirena_adria

:syte zemra:   Piece of Me (Buzz William 'Leo' Remix)

----------

